# My Sleepy Hollow/Pumpkinrot Scarecrow



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's my scarecrow based on the Sleepy Hollow scarecrow and Pumpkinrot. (and my first ever prop I actually made)










I made this out of hanging plant baskets that I wired together. for the vine, I used a thick floral wire that was covered in fake leaves (which I removed). I then covered it inside and out with duct tape, then applied the newspaper with 50/50 water and glue, followed by snot rag mache for texture. I cut out the facw with my dremel. I put a base paint of exterior latex, and then painted with craft paints, followed by an acrylic sealer. Total cost was $0 as I had all the items already laying around my house.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Fantastic! - I have the parts - I don't have the time. Wish I would have known I could do an easy Pumpkin Rot sooner. Next year I guess
:zombie:


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job! It amazes me how well some of you guys are doing on your first props!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

holycrap!...I love him holyhabanero...make some more


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very good, man! Keep it up!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I think that pumpkinRot, has inspired more props than any other before............... Good Job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sure he'll scare many little tot's!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding on the 1st prop D, sweet!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice, simple yet creepy. love the head.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

First Prop? Awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job..
1st prop huh ...keep it up


----------

